# Maschinenbeleuchtung



## GhostDog (28 Juli 2011)

HAllo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber hoff mal, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer passenden Maschinenbeleuchtung für eine Prüfmaschine. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine einachs-Prüfmaschine. Für eine optimale und Schattenfreie Beleuchtung der zu Prüfenden Artikel soll an dem bewegbaren Zylinder eine Beleuchtung angebracht werden. 
Optimal wäre dafür eine Art Rahmen, (quadratisch, Seitenlänge zwischen 150-300mm). Ich hab bei meiner Recherche leider nur Röhren usw gefunde aber nichts passendes, kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? Kann man auch vier LED-Leuchten von 200mm Länge kaufen und diese miteinander verbinden, damit nur ein Anschlusskabel verlegt werden muss? Vier Stück wären einduetig zuviel.

Danke schonmal im voraus,

GhostDog


----------



## Guido (28 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal unter diesem Link:
http://www.vision-control.com/produkte/beleuchtungen.html

Da ist vielleicht was für dich dabei.

Gruss
Guido


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Juli 2011)

wenn da nichts dabei ist:

http://www.buechner-lichtsysteme.de/html/auflicht-flachenleuchten.html

bauen die Dir zur Not auch was spezifisches.


----------

